# 2.5 cnc ported head



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Just thought you 2.5 Folk would like to see this:

















http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...d-Worx-Presents-FSI-CNC-Ported-Cylinder-Heads


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sweet! Looks like its missing a cylinder though


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

FSI ported head?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

is there a 5cyl application??? cause it only shows for the 4cyl...

its something i'd like to do in a couple of years...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> is there a 5cyl application??? cause it only shows for the 4cyl......


 The program we have written is for all 4V/Cyl motors. This includes the 2.5 Jetta and the TTRS


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

TTRS is 5 cylinder...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> The program we have written is for all 4V/Cyl motors. This includes the 2.5 Jetta and the TTRS


same prices and "effects" as for the 4 cyls???


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

nvsbandit said:


> TTRS is 5 cylinder...


Hi Captain obvious 


thygreyt said:


> same prices and "effects" as for the 4 cyls???


It will be the price advertised / 4 and then * 5


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks great. More flow and higher rpmsumpkin:


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

sagerabbit said:


> Looks great. More flow and higher rpmsumpkin:


 And cams to boot!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

payment plan options??  

btw, wouldn't this benefit enormously from specific software?? do you guys have something planned?


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Need a tester? :wave:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i asked the same thing.... 
lol


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Audi4u said:


> Need a tester? :wave:


 If you had your MKIV still I would send you a head  


thygreyt said:


> payment plan options??
> 
> btw, wouldn't this benefit enormously from specific software?? do you guys have something planned?


 You will always benefit enormously by having your SW tuned for whatever hardware changes you make whether it be a cylinder head , cams or even a change in CR.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

issam, you left the second part without answering... 

need a tester?? 

do you have plans to work with any SW developer? 

TIA.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> issam, you left the second part without answering...
> 
> need a tester??
> 
> ...


 We have a MKV development vehicle that we plan to use for testing the head but it is a bit preoccupied at the moment so If you are interested in testing the head send me an email and I will see what I can do but certainly not looking to send one of these babies out for free.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> We have a MKV development vehicle that we plan to use for testing the head but it is a bit preoccupied at the moment so If you are interested in testing the head send me an email and I will see what I can do but certainly not looking to send one of these babies out for free.


 emailed.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Issam Abed said:


> If you had your MKIV still I would send you a head


 
i daily drive it


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

This looks very promising but whats up with your website man? 

http://www.inaengineering.com/products_new.php 

how much lb/ft do you get from 10mg viagra?


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

They are also selling "Can prednisone effect my period". Something tells me some products were added to there page without consent haha


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KulturKampf said:


> This looks very promising but whats up with your website man?
> 
> http://www.inaengineering.com/products_new.php
> 
> how much lb/ft do you get from 10mg viagra?


 ask the wife  

lol


----------



## slomk5 (Feb 9, 2009)

would run like crap without cams, software, intake manifold and a proper header to match


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

slomk5 said:


> would run like crap without cams, software, intake manifold and a proper header to match


 Ported heads do not need Cams...stock cams DO have a duration. software yes , intake manifold no. 

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *Redline Speed Worx is Proud to Present Fully CNC Machined & Ported FSI Cylinder Heads.*
> 
> 
> -	INA Engineering CNC Ported / Machined Finished Ports
> ...



goodness bump!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> Ported heads do not need Cams...stock cams DO have a duration. software yes , intake manifold no.
> 
> :thumbup:


is software NEEDED or simply "would-increase-efficency-greatly" kind of thing?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

bump?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> is software NEEDED or simply "*would-increase-efficency-greatly*" kind of thing?


:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So were on the same page here, its $3700 for a fully P&Ped head with a fully upgraded valvetrain and cams? Once I send my core in I get the $700 back? If so thats a pretty sweet deal.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> is software NEEDED or simply "would-increase-efficency-greatly" kind of thing?


it would increase efficiency greatly w/out a software. However, a software is beneficial to dial-in things properly such as fuel delivery, etc...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Issam, I know your swamped bro, but do we have any dyno results yet?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

definitely interested in some dyno results 

INA is located in Ottawa correct? If so, I think i should make the drive out to see this stuff!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> definitely interested in some dyno results
> 
> INA is located in Ottawa correct? If so, I think i should make the drive out to see this stuff!


Dew it and let us know


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

get some tuning together for the 09's and i'm in for an NA build. a fully built head for under $4,000 sounds incredible if the car can break 300hp at the flywheel.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

bump


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

so what's the word on this ISSAM? any dyno results?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

tay272 said:


> So were on the same page here, its $3700 for a fully P&Ped head with a fully upgraded valvetrain and cams? Once I send my core in I get the $700 back? If so thats a pretty sweet deal.


Cams are available if you're sending them a 2.0t head. 
That's what it sounds like from their advertisement. 
And since cams are not available for 2.5ls, then the valvetrain doesn't need to be upgraded. 
Well, unless the new valves have different size stems. Then you may as well take the new hardware. 
How much sans cams and valvetrain pending the new valves don't require new springs and retainers?
Or, better yet, how much minus the larger valves and corresponding hardware?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yeah thats true, if they have cams for the 2.5 then Id be all over this. I dont think a P&P is even needed for the 2.5 head anyways since it already flows so well. Prolly wouldnt be much of an improvement but I guess its possible.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Issam, what does this head *flow*?


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

2.5I don't need a port and polish. This is the freest flowing head VW has ever made. This engine needs a cam upgrade. The valvetrain is good up to 7000rpm. If you're shooting for a high compression high revving engine then a valvetrain upgrade would be needed. This head might be best coupled with high compression pistons and the +1mm valves. If you are just modding this engine for a daily driver and not looking for maximum output then this is really just an expensive hunk of metal that will help you very little. As mentioned, the 2.5 head already flows very well. I know even with the stock airbox people where asking me if my car was turbo cause they "Coulda swore I heard a turbo in there." This head huffs the air in at an amazing rate. In fact, I think this head flows too well for this engine. Which is why I think a high compression setup would be ideal for this head. Or INA's P&P upgrade. High compression, INA P&P head, meth injection, and advanced timing would turn this thing into an SI eater. Wish I had the money. I'm waiting for a supercharger kit anyway.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

rags2riches said:


> 2.5I don't need a port and polish. This is the freest flowing head VW has ever made. This engine needs a cam upgrade. The valvetrain is good up to 7000rpm. If you're shooting for a high compression high revving engine then a valvetrain upgrade would be needed. This head might be best coupled with high compression pistons and the +1mm valves. If you are just modding this engine for a daily driver and not looking for maximum output then this is really just an expensive hunk of metal that will help you very little. As mentioned, the 2.5 head already flows very well. I know even with the stock airbox people where asking me if my car was turbo cause they "Coulda swore I heard a turbo in there." This head huffs the air in at an amazing rate. In fact, I think this head flows too well for this engine. Which is why I think a high compression setup would be ideal for this head. Or INA's P&P upgrade. High compression, INA P&P head, meth injection, and advanced timing would turn this thing into an SI eater. Wish I had the money. I'm waiting for a supercharger kit anyway.


If you get more flow at a low lift you make more power, PERIOD. Porting a head without a flow chart isn't saying much as it'll show you the flow and at what lift.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

rags2riches said:


> I think a high compression setup would be ideal for this head. Or INA's P&P upgrade. High compression, INA P&P head, meth injection, and advanced timing would turn this thing into an SI eater.


that was my plan... along with headers and a SRI intake mani... but SW was a bit of an issue... so now, i think turbo is my solution.

but i agree, this engine on 7.5k rpm high comp and NA would be a FUN thing to have


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I WILL...have CAMS! Next big ticket item to go into my engine for sure along with upgraded valvetrain components. I cannot freaking wait!!!


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

killa said:


> Issam, what does this head *flow*?


STOCK
intake port flows : 218 cfm's
exhaust port flows : 170 cfm's

INA:
intake port flows : 283 cfm's
exhaust port flows : 210 cfm's


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Issam Abed said:


> STOCK
> intake port flows : 218 cfm's
> exhaust port flows : 170 cfm's
> 
> ...


30% increase on intake
24% on exhaust.

if i were to go standalone, this would the FIRST mod.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

Issam Abed said:


> STOCK
> intake port flows : 218 cfm's
> exhaust port flows : 170 cfm's
> 
> ...


got a graph or chart?
stock valve size?

Don't be shy, put up the info


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

killa said:


> got a graph or chart?
> stock valve size?
> Don't be shy, put up the info


All the info you would like is in the original thread.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

The link is on page 1...


----------



## cheesynewbie (May 6, 2011)

*2.5L mkVI?*

Hi,
I have a couple of questions
would this mod work as a bolt on for a 2.5L MKVI (2011+) Jetta?
If that's not the case, are there any plans for such development in the future?
I am waiting for C2 to release their turbo and software for my engine and for what I've been reading it seems like this ported head would go perfect with the turbo. (please correct me if I am wrong)


eace:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

While this mod is stupid good, you need very specific sw,or custom sw to account for the extra air of the better flow.

Btw, as far as I'm concerned C2 hasn't yet started on 09+ sw (that includes 2011). So, don't hold your breath waiting to get a turbo kit for the car.

Lastly, mecanically all 2.5L I5 engines are all VERY similar. The main difference is the ECU (engine control module)
The early 05.5 engines used mk4 ecus. Later ones had me7 bosch, and the 09+ have ME17.5 bosch ecus.

On top of that MK6 electronics are a bicth.


----------



## cheesynewbie (May 6, 2011)

*patience is a virtue*



thygreyt said:


> While this mod is stupid good, you need very specific sw,or custom sw to account for the extra air of the better flow.
> 
> Btw, as far as I'm concerned C2 hasn't yet started on 09+ sw (that includes 2011). So, don't hold your breath waiting to get a turbo kit for the car.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
I guess I'll have to wait then, which serves the purpose of me saving some money for this, the turbo and the software whenever those are ready.
Also, I wouldn't mod the engine while it is still under warranty.
Once it hits 60k miles I definitely look forward to get this ported head.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Must graduate and move back to Ontario. 2.5 NA is my way to go. Fully built internals is high on my list once I get a real job!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9700 using Tapatalk


----------

